# DESOXYN!



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Anyone here ever been prescribed it? After reading these great reviews, I want my hands on it. I see the shrink next Wednesday and I am certainly going to bring it up to him. It seems like this will really get me going and will help me to at least not lose my job. I also like the fact that the reviews say it has less side effects than Adderall and not a bad crash. What I don't like is the fact it may be hard to find in pharmacies. If I do get it, I'll check Walgreens first and hopefully they have it or they'll have to special order it like CVS pharmacy, etc. So anyway, that's the deal. I'm gonna try to get my shrink to hook me up with this.

http://www.revolutionhealth.com/drugs-t ... =treatment


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

Good old fasioned meth. The solution to all your ills!


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Your doctor seems pretty open-minded when it comes to treating you with stimulants (He's gone through Adderall and Ritalin, right?), so I don't see how asking to try Desoxyn could hurt. However, I imagine that it's even more harshly controlled (regardless of DEA scheduling) than Adderall and Ritalin, so you might have trouble getting it. If you do manage to get it, though, be sure to post here all about your experiences with it.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Broshious said:


> Good old fasioned meth. The solution to all your ills!


That's right!



korey said:


> Your doctor seems pretty open-minded when it comes to treating you with stimulants (He's gone through Adderall and Ritalin, right?), so I don't see how asking to try Desoxyn could hurt. However, I imagine that it's even more harshly controlled (regardless of DEA scheduling) than Adderall and Ritalin, so you might have trouble getting it. If you do manage to get it, though, be sure to post here all about your experiences with it.


Yeah, he has gone through Adderall and Ritalin. If I do get it, I'll definitely post my experiences.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

send your dope doctors this way


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

:lol


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Noca said:


> send your dope doctors this way


Send yours my way first, mister opioid man.  :b


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, Noca's got some good ****.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Me second :b


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Caedmon said:


> Me second :b


I was reading a random book on psychiatric drugs in my college's library the other day, and I came across Parnate. The book pointed out something I hadn't noticed before: Parnate's chemical structure is almost identical to the chemical structure of amphetamine:

Parnate:









Amphetamine:









Weird similarity.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

korey said:


> Caedmon said:
> 
> 
> > Me second :b
> ...


For a while it was speculated that this was one mechanism of action for Parnate. However, amphetamine metabolites are only present when individuals take very high doses of the stuff. I sort of doubt it contributes to antidepressant action. Having said that, it has been my experience as well, that higher doses give me the feeling of a "high" similar to oxycodone. I think this is probably from a different phenomenon i.e. fast buildup of dopamine into basal ganglia structures from efficient inhibition of MAO.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL whenever I hear someone mention a med I haven't heard of before, I'm all ZOMG ASKAPATIENT DOT COM HERE I COME and it makes me smile


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

ME TOO! HHAHAHA Seriously.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I can't wait to see my psychiatrist soon because that mother****er is going to GIVE ME DESOXYN!!!!

No excuses, no ****ing bull****.

I've done my research and people are like, why settle for Adderall when you can have Desoxyn? It's better and has less side effects than Adderall. Only thing is it's going to be really hard to find a pharmacy who will even deal with it or order it for me because it's so controlled. I WILL GET DESOXYN DAMMIT! Mark my words! :x

I will not leave that office until I have a prescription for it and I will tell him that.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That mother****er got over on me by saying Concerta was better and I knew jack**** about Concerta so I figured "Well I'll give it a try". It's basically Ritalin, but unlike Ritalin, it makes me feel fine. I still want my Desoxyn and I won't stop 'til I get it! Sorry, hardcore venting. When I want what I want, I won't be held back.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

A couple years ago WIRED had an article about the guy who "invented" meth. It was really interesting, in case anyone wants to read it. He wrote about self testing with himself and friends. Oh wait, I'm thinking of Esctasy...nevermind.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I WANT DESOXYN! :x

:lol

I'm losing it...what am I talking about....I've lost it already.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You're HOT baby! Whatever you've lost ...I'll help you find it, haha. Wow, I am tired!!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I found a CVS that will special order it for me. Now I just have to wait 'til Wednesday when I see the shrink so he can give me the damn prescription.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

If the Concerta is working, why not stick with it? :stu


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I need a "boost". I want to feel like something is really kicking in. I just want to at least give this stuff a try.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I was just reading about this on Google, as I was curious to what it is...'

Be careful with this, Ashley....sounds like powerful stuff.

They could never prescribe a drug like this to me as I would abuse it, I have no doubt about that...

But since you were already using Adderall, I am sure you are a better candidate for it...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Penny said:


> Be careful with this, Ashley....sounds like powerful stuff.


It had better be powerful, since it's methamphetamine.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

No kiddin'...

I'll see how it goes...


----------



## winnipegjets (Oct 1, 2007)

Razorblade Kiss said:


> I need a "boost". I want to feel like something is really kicking in. I just want to at least give this stuff a try.


I'd like to give you a try, you beautiful fox.

:mushy

But seriously, it's too bad your doc won't prescribe Nardil.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Hmm. I was just reading about Desoxyn, and I read that it's actually the dextro isomer of methamphetamine.

Consequently, there is a levo isomer, but it's certainly not a controlled substance: http://www.walgreens.com/store/product. ... rod352073#

They changed the name of the active ingredient from levomethamphetamine to levmetamfetamine in attempts to thwart would-be junkies. :lol It's just funny to me that a form of methamphetamine is available OTC at the corner drugstore (as a nasal inhaler, no less!)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

From the evil Wikipedia:



> Although levo-methamphetamine is only very mildly centrally active (unlike dextro-methamphetamine, which acts mainly on the central nervous system), many recreational drug users abuse the inhaler preparation by cracking open the inhaler and then swallowing the cotton inside (as the cotton is soaked in levo-methamphetamine.) This gives the user a very mild "speedy" effect with a mild energy boost, similar to that of ephedrine or pseudoephedrine.


Sounds pretty benign, despite being a "cousin" of meth...


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Yes yes, you're right. L-methamphetamine is nothing compared to d-methamphetamine, but it still makes me giggle to think that there is methamphetamine floating freely around the nasal inhaler section of each drug store :b.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

korey said:


> Yes yes, you're right. L-methamphetamine is nothing compared to d-methamphetamine, but it still makes me giggle to think that there is methamphetamine floating freely around the nasal inhaler section of each drug store :b.


There's something way better than L-meth floating freely around the nasal inhaler section my friend. It is quite a ride.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Broshious said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes yes, you're right. L-methamphetamine is nothing compared to d-methamphetamine, but it still makes me giggle to think that there is methamphetamine floating freely around the nasal inhaler section of each drug store :b.
> ...


Oh? Do tell :b My guess is dextromethorphan.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

korey said:


> Broshious said:
> 
> 
> > korey said:
> ...


Yuck DXM is nasty. Propylhexedrine my friend.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.walgreens.com/store/product. ... rod352735#

Eh, practically the same thing as that Vicks nasal inhaler with the l-amphetamine :b


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

korey said:


> http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100095&navAction=jump&navCount=0&id=prod352735#
> 
> Eh, practically the same thing as that Vicks nasal inhaler with the l-amphetamine :b


Propylhexedrine is a much better drug than L-Methamphetamine.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

dont do DXM with your drugs. IT wil **** you up! Its been 24 hours since i took dxm and i still feel like my head is spinning. I missed school and got in **** with my parents. Doing dxm was the stupidest thing ive ever done.


----------



## Roman (Jun 20, 2006)

dxm is a nice pshychedelic, but is not for fun, used to dig inside your mind.


----------



## EnigmaM (Aug 12, 2007)

I just came back to see how you where doing, I hope that drug helps you out my sweet. :hug , and everyone else in this fourm better watch what they say to my girl or else!!!!! oke 

*Smacks winnipegjets in the face!


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Most people say they prefer dexedrine to desoxyn that have had the chance to be scripted both. Im kind of amazed anyone thats not narcoleptic got prescribed desoxyn in this day and age but its not unheard of. Im trying out focalin right now and its pretty crappy in comparison to dexedrine but better than adderall. (whoever thought racemic mixtures of stimulants was a good idea needs to be slapped)


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Broshious said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100095&navAction=jump&navCount=0&id=prod352735#
> ...


You're going to make someone have a heart attack by posting about stuff like that. Stuff with tons of PNS stimulation is what kills people.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

D.B. Cooper said:


> ...Im trying out focalin right now and its pretty crappy in comparison to dexedrine but better than adderall. (whoever thought racemic mixtures of stimulants was a good idea needs to be slapped)


I'm considering going back to Ritalin, myself. Adderall is proving to trigger my "reward circuitry" too strongly, and it's actually impairing my ability to concentrate, which is completely opposite of what I'm taking it for in the first place. The only reason I switched from Ritalin to Adderall was because Ritalin caused nausea and gagging, but since I've got that fairly under control now, I think I should switch back. Adderall is too "fun" for me (read above). I don't want fun. I want effective. Ritalin did not really make me "crave" it on the days I went without it, which is what Adderall seems to do. I generally don't take Adderall on the weekends because I have nothing to do on the weekends, but I have noticed that I become increasingly more sluggish, depressed, and mentally "choked" when I get off of of my Adderall schedule for just a few hours. It's not very pleasant. I'm pretty sure I'm heading back to Ritalin. :eyes


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Methylphendate just has to much NE release for me. I feel like a zombie going from objective to objective in life.


----------

